# New dog, new house, and a magic wardrobe.



## Glitziegal (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola peeps,

Well I've moved, my make-up is unpacked and we have a new dog.

Meet Benjamin (he guest starred recently in my Tassle FOTD) we rescued him from an elderly lady that was bed bound.  She just threw packets of food at him to feed himself, and let him mess in the house.
We agreed to take him just before we moved...great timing eh.  He is settling in well.
He is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, in Blenheim colours.  He is 2, and very vain.

I'd also like to show you where I am storing my make-up, because I think it is pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





all pics are clickable thumbnails











*This is beauty wardrobe*
*closed*







*open*


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2006)

Benjamin's really cute and what an amazing wardrobe!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 1, 2006)

WOWIE!!! I would die for a wardrobe like that. I'm super jealous. Plus the doggy is super CUTE!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 1, 2006)

Oooohhh are you interested in adopting a spanish girl and take her live with you so she can play with all that makeup!!!???? PRETTY PLEASSSSSSSSSEEEEEE!!???


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 1, 2006)

im so jealous ahhhhhhhh sigh


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 1, 2006)

That is the kewlest thing ever....


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Oooohhh are you interested in adopting a spanish girl and take her live with you so she can play with all that makeup!!!???? PRETTY PLEASSSSSSSSSEEEEEE!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd adopt you antime.  You could be my make up artist slave mwahahahahaha.

*only joking.......................or am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## angelica (Nov 1, 2006)

cute dog and wonerful wardrobe!!!!


----------



## girlstar (Nov 1, 2006)

He is so cute!!!! And I am so jealous of the wardrobe, that is awesome!


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2006)

Great beauty wardrobe, very organized...nice


----------



## dirtygirl (Nov 4, 2006)

i love the wardrobe/vanity area you set up! i wish i could just "shut the doors" on my make-up mess. it's strewn all over my dresser and in several train cases. what a mess! hehe


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 4, 2006)

Your doggie is so cute! I totally love your make-up wardrobe, that is the cutest.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 5, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! YAY ben!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 he's SOOO cute! i LOVE dog rescues!!! i have 3 rescues myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's lovely jennie an dyour wardrobe is A+++


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I'd adopt you antime. You could be my make up artist slave mwahahahahaha.

*only joking.......................or am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *_

 
I'd love that, I'd get to play with lots of MAC and do makeup on a gorgeous woman! DEAL!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 5, 2006)

Ahhh. Your new pal is adorable.  Nice to see a dog in need going to a loving home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovely wardrobe!  You have it set up so nicely!


----------



## crazyinlove (Dec 29, 2006)

SOrry for bumping this up but i just had to say how gorgeous you little dog is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We had a Cav but had to put her down on saturday night, heartbroken doesn't describe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're one of the best breeds you can get


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 30, 2006)

Wowees that wardrobe is my ideal space for storing make-up, it looks great.  And the doggie is so cute.


----------



## juli (Dec 30, 2006)

That is so neat how you did that! I like the mirror.  Very pretty! wow ... all that quads and 15 pan palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very creative!


----------



## oh.my.goodies (Jan 1, 2007)

Benjamin is cuuuute.


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 1, 2007)

Benjamin is super cute!  I have a cav, Sebastian, a ruby with a little white on him...he is my sunshine!

Your wardrobe contents are to die for...wow!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 1, 2007)

awww I love your doggie!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 11, 2007)

Benjamin's a doll...thats not a wardrobe its more like your own personal make up counter =)


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 11, 2007)

look over there! at your beautiful wardrobe! 
(sneaking away with cutie benjamin tucked under arm....)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 11, 2007)

can i get an "AWWWWWW!!" the first picture made me smile a lot.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 11, 2007)

benjamin's so adorable! i love the first picture. & i love how organized your makeup is. very cute storage idea!


----------



## Pei (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW
@ ur wardrobe!


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 20, 2007)

Your dog is the most precious thing I have ever seen in my ENTIRE LIFE!

You must post more pics so we can see how he's grown =)


----------



## Sanne (Feb 20, 2007)

that's such a cute dog!!!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm so jealous of your makeup wardrobe I want a place like that for my makeup =(.


----------



## User34 (Mar 4, 2007)

very cute doggy!
Wardrobe is just as nice... Where did you get those containers to put the quads and l/g's etc? They are great for my closet also.


----------



## honyd (Mar 8, 2007)

awwww hes tooooo cute...  u did a good thing.      Ur mu wardrobe is amazing!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 8, 2007)

cute doggie! and i love your set up in the wardrobe. everything seems to fit perfectly.


----------



## christinakate (Aug 11, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------

